# Joke (a bit rude)



## tar2go (Sep 21, 2013)

I GOT PRETTY EXCITED YESTERDAY WHEN I GOT A TEXT OFF THE WIFE CLAIMING SHE NOW LOVES ANAL ! THE DYSLEXIC BITCH !! IT TURNED OUT SHE LOVES ALAN, MY BEST MATE


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

lol


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

I don't even know the woman, "Honest" :lol: :lol: 

Alan H


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Was it me?


Alan


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

and don't shout about it! (capitals in forum etiquette is SHOUTING)


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Given the news. He was entitled to SHOUT
lol
lol
lol


----------



## tar2go (Sep 21, 2013)

Now lads how many Alan's are there in MHF? :bazooka:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

bognormike said:


> and don't shout about it! (capitals in forum etiquette is SHOUTING)


I sometimes wonder what I'm doing on a forum where shouting is a no-no but calling a woman a ''bitch' is somehow acceptable.

Chris


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

tar2go said:


> I GOT PRETTY EXCITED YESTERDAY WHEN I GOT A TEXT OFF THE WIFE CLAIMING SHE NOW LOVES ANAL ! THE DYSLEXIC BITCH !! IT TURNED OUT SHE LOVES ALAN, MY BEST MATE


 :roll: Nay Luck! ....

Sorry.. I'll get my coat :lol: :lol:

AB13


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

ChrisandJohn said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > and don't shout about it! (capitals in forum etiquette is SHOUTING)
> ...


It took the Moderators years to get us down to 'bitch'.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

i could do without the bitch expression as well
it was funny in it's own right


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Kev1 said:


> i could do without the bitch expression as well


But a 'bit of anal' is ok.... ] :lol:


----------

